# فرصة لأصحاب المحلات دعاء السفر +تعليقة



## مسوقة26 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*مجموعة من التعليقات لادعية السفر في السيارات جملة*





فرصة لأصحاب المحلات دعاء السفر +تعليقة





شرح المنتج
تعليقة اذكار مميز الواجهتين المصنوع من الورق القوي الثابت فيها صور السيارة وفي الخلف مكتوب كلام وابيات جميلة وداخلها تعليقة الاذكار بطاقة تسحب للأسفل وتخرج لك اذكار السفر بأسلوب مبتكر

يوجد اربع اشكال كما هو موضح بالصور





















سعر الحبة بالجملة 3.80 ريال
العدد المتبقي لدي 772


ابو صالح

0550959312


----------

